# RB 1800 max pressure??



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

I believe RB wants to limit the pressure on the 1800 to prevent fogging. I am assuming this is the dynamic pressure measured as close to the nozzle as possible. Assuming most all of this is somewhat correct, is there a clever way to measure the pressure correctly on the 1800 head?


----------



## dbsoccer (Aug 4, 2021)

Since posting this I devised an answer to my question. Starting with an extension to the 1804 (Rainbird PN: 1800EXT - 1800 Extension) I was able to attach a pressure gauge to the head while allowing the head to operate as it would normally. I drilled and tapped a 1/8-27 NPT thread into the extension, screwed in a brass hose barb fitting (1/4" hose) and attached a pressure gauge to the fitting via some 1/4" tubing.

I then removed the nozzle from one of the heads on the zone in question, screwed the extension in place of the nozzle and screwed the nozzle onto the extension. I started the zone and read the water pressure off the gauge. As I suspected I was exceeding the maximum 30psi recommended by RB for the Type U nozzle which explains all the fogging and misting I see.

I will now replace my 1804-SAM heads with the pressure regulated 1804-SAM-30. BTW: I prefer the U nozzle over the others as it seems to do a better job of watering directly in front of the nozzle. (System is has 100% overlap between heads.)

I've attached pictures to show what I ended up with. The extension cost less than $5.


----------

